# CC Report 10-15-06



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Got on the lake around 7:30 this morning and it was cold gowing across the lake. Tried all the usuall spots and never saw a fish pulled up on a main lake point around 10:30 - 11:00 and wham 43.5" x 22" of brute muskie. A brief fight a few pictures and scale samples and quick release. My brother was going to get the film developed (keep a disposable camera on the boat until it is full) but I just called him and seems a nap was more important!!! I will post a picture later.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Now, now, now the nap was not more important. I tried to have them developed but the machine was broken at walmart. Thats when the nap idea took hold. Anyway beautiful fish bro. glad I was there to see it and this proves I am a better net man than you.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Ok here is the pic, now quit complaining.



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/Weatherby/05420024.jpg


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

No complaints about that pic. 

Unlike you guys, I keep a disposable in my boat until I have to throw it away because the film has expired!


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont need a camera.the way my fishing is going this fall the aluminum frame on my camera will rust before I catch a fish.  

Nice fish guys, glad to see someone is catching them.

Dallas


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

A great pic and I see the other one posted with it. That looks fun!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Cincy,
We have moved 3 fish like that in the last week. Had hooks in 2 (of course if I had a better net man my pic would be posted too.) the 3rd fish that we did not get hooks in was bigger. I would guess close to 48".

I guess we might give it a rest until after Nov. 5 when duck season ends. Don't want to get shot at.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Maybe it's time to run for the border! Cave Run...Green River...Brookville?


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

We usually run for the border as well but right now There is no way I would drive 3-4 hrs when CC is producing the way it is right now The BIG GIRLS seem like the are wanting to play right now the only bad thing is duck hunting season is starting sat. and it gets really crazy when you pull up to a main lake point and get shots right above your head!!!


----------



## crappiemaster1973 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Muskie seeker I was wondering if you could help me out a little bit. I have a crappie tourny Nov.4 at CC. My partner and I have never fished there before. We are going to prefish on Friday. I would like to throw for some muskie for a little bit, but I have never fished for them. What are some of the lures or bait you use for them. Also do you know any hot spots for crappie at cc.
Thanks,
Crappiemaster1973


----------



## eyewish (Apr 16, 2004)

Had an unremarkable, but fairly enjoyable day at CC Saturday. mixed bag of bass, crappie and saugeye in several bays in south pool - nothing sizeable really, tho one of the crappie was about 12". what was notable (aside from watching a kingfisher fish - pretty cool - when they dive so hard, you'd think they're gonna break every bone in their body - wow), was sighting my first adult muskie at CC (caught a 12" stockee last yr) - - unfortunately, tho i sighted it belly up in a shallow bay, apparently tangled up in some brush. couldn't get the boat closer than about 10-15 feet due to shallowness, so no chance to try and diagnose its problem - - looked pretty fresh and i'd guess it was 30-35" - a shame, whatever the problem was. crappiemaster - crappie caught were 20 -25' down, at/nr bottom in bays, tho i saw fair # marks (probly crappie, maybe some w bass) in open water at 10-20'. water temp 58-59


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

crappie master I dont really fish for crappie very much so I will not be able to help you out much for crappie I see were people are fishing for them but 1)I cant give out there honeyhole or 2)It may not be a honey hole anyway and you could be fishing there for nothing. As for the muskie we have been catching them in shallow water on small crankbaits but that was several weeks ago so it could be completley different by now I am hoping to talk my brother into going again sunday if I get rid of the bengals tickets for this weekend. Hopefully I can get a new pattern on them quickly and be able to give an update.


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll take the Bengals tickets off your hands..


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Crappiemaster I sent you a PM


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Beautiful fish! and the background w/fall colors is excellent.
Need to try that Muskie fishing......
LMJeff


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Just "trying" musky fishing can lead to addiction, poverty, loss of sleep, personality disorders, social dysfunction, etc..


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Actually Cincinnati there is no such thing as "trying" muskie fishing.


----------

